# Anyone have a dry canner?



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone has a dry canner for cans? 

I have used one at the LDS Cannery, but I am wondering if anyone has access to one or has one that they use at home.

The LDS Cannery allows non LDS members to can at their storehouse, but only food that you purchase from them at the time. I am fine with that, but I am wanting more varieties, such as, different beans than the 3 varieties they offer, and different rice than theirs (theirs is okay, but there are many better varieties).

I use 5 gallon buckets for many of my grains, beans and rice varieties, and use oxygen absorbers. I have working buckets with gamma seal lids, and keep sealed buckets of food that I am not using.

I like the #10 cans from the cannery as they are easy to access and use, and provide a different type of protection. I would also like to can some stuff in smaller cans, such as salt, spices, etc.

If you have one of these canners, I am curious about the price and how it has worked for you.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> The LDS Cannery allows non LDS members to can at their storehouse, but only food that you purchase from them at the time.


I thought I read they cut off non members?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

partdeux said:


> I thought I read they cut off non members?


There are some that have never allowed non members to participate, or so I have read. It has been a few months since I have gone, but the last time I went, no problem.

Where did you hear/read this? Since when? I just tried calling my local cannery, and they are closed today, which they often are around holidays. I will check next week.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Are you talking about a can sealer? 
I have a can sealer but it does not do the #10 cans. Mine does #2,2 1/2, and 3. They are expencive and the cans are not cheap. You can "dry can" and wet can in the cans. I would not recomend salt. It will corrode the can in short order. I can some dehydrated things in them. They do offer a bit different protections over glass jars and vacuum bags. You may be able to offset your costs by canning for other preppers if you decide to go for it. I do have some information on wet canning. I will have to get back to you on that as I don't have it in front of me.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> Are you talking about a can sealer?
> I have a can sealer but it does not do the #10 cans. Mine does #2,2 1/2, and 3. They are expencive and the cans are not cheap. You can "dry can" and wet can in the cans. I would not recomend salt. It will corrode the can in short order. I can some dehydrated things in them. They do offer a bit different protections over glass jars and vacuum bags. You may be able to offset your costs by canning for other preppers if you decide to go for it. I do have some information on wet canning. I will have to get back to you on that as I don't have it in front of me.


I believe there is one in the Lehman's catalog.


----------

